# Good wall mount to hang bikes in garage?



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I'm looking to hang more bikes in my garage. I think the type of hook mount that you put the front wheel in and hang the bike vertically will work best space wise.

Any recommendations / suggestions?


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been using these for years.

https://www.amazon.com/TEKTON-7644-...qid=1488989498&sr=1-7&keywords=bike+wall+hook


----------



## Bhaalgorn (Jul 16, 2015)

I've got four of these in my garage: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FGTTEW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They work well. I like that they have a lot of rubber to protect the rim, and overall feel very sturdy. Pretty cheap too.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

It's a hook, anything will do.


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been using the standard garage issue rubber coated hooks that screw into the studs. For my setup this is all I need and the cost is as low as it can get.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

Bhaalgorn said:


> I've got four of these in my garage: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FGTTEW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> They work well. I like that they have a lot of rubber to protect the rim, and overall feel very sturdy. Pretty cheap too.


I use the same ones and have 4 on my wall as well. Very useful and sturdy.


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

$3 rubber covered screw hook.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Basic rubber coated hooks have been working great for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Ok, I decided to try these hooks: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B..._title_dp_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2UEYF88JCOX0W

But if I hang any of my heavier bikes closer to my nicer car, I'm going to go with something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HNNJZFW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2SKNBYJPDXJVC

I have had these fail on me with one bike because the screws weren't big enough even though they were in a stud - https://www.amazon.com/Racor-PIW-1R...?ie=UTF8&qid=1489025479&sr=8-6&keywords=racor


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

The black rubber coated ones in your first link are all you're going to need. Just remember to drill a small pilot hole so you don't split the studs. I've never had one fail and I've had some seriously heavy bikes on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

https://www.bunnings.com.au/pinnacle-jumbo-screw-in-garage-bike-hook_p2580677
I've switched over to the larger, square profile hooks. Works for fatbikes, and multiple wheel sets, and its easier to load and remove without fouling in spokes.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. Pre-drill a hole in a stud such that the hook will be angled downward along the line force will be applied. Optimally it would point at the front axle. My garage has a high ceiling so I put the hooks up pretty high to get the bikes up out of the way. I use a bungee to hold the front wheel straight so I can lift the bike on and off the hook by the rear triangle. It takes a bit of strength and balance.








Two sizes of hooks are commonly available. The bigger one is good for MTBs. There is a huge one that Park Tool has that works for fat bikes.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

The problem I see with hooks is they have a single point of failure and could eventually pull out. That's why I went with a wall hanger which also distributes the weight of the bike over a wider area, thus it would be less likely to fail. I also wrapped the hanger with gorilla tap around the posts that it's screwed into for added security.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FGTTEW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

^^^I've never seen one pull out. In fact, I worked in a bike shop in Fort Collins that literally hung tons of bikes with these hooks from both the walls and the ceilings, and never had one fail. There were so many bikes hanging and encrusting every surface in that shop, that I sometimes questioned whether the roof and walls were designed to take that kind of loading. 

Oh...as mentioned above, predrill the holes.


----------



## jeskej (Sep 3, 2015)

I use the Rubbermaid FastTrack system with coated hooks for my bikes, Rubbermaid FastTrack Garage 48 in. Hang Rail-1784415 - The Home Depot.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

I have no problems hanging my road bikes (and V-braked MTB) by the front wheel but not my hydro disc bikes... Few years ago both brakes were spongy when I pulled it off to ride. 

I'm sure they had air in the system to start with but were great on the trail before I hung it up so now they stay rubber-side-down to curtail Murphy's Law as much as possible before a ride. 
My disc-braked CX bike is hung by a single-hook in a ceiling joist...Hanging almost horizontal from the saddle rail.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

jeskej said:


>


Simple hooks are better because you can stagger the hight and get more bikes in the same space.


----------



## jeskej (Sep 3, 2015)

When I had more bikes, I alternated hanging by front wheel/rear wheel, was able to get a lot more bikes this way.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I have no problems hanging my road bikes (and V-braked MTB) by the front wheel but not my hydro disc bikes... Few years ago both brakes were spongy when I pulled it off to ride.
> 
> I'm sure they had air in the system to start with but were great on the trail before I hung it up so now they stay rubber-side-down to curtail Murphy's Law as much as possible before a ride.
> My disc-braked CX bike is hung by a single-hook in a ceiling joist...Hanging almost horizontal from the saddle rail.


bleed your damn brakes.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^^ LOL

Thief > scratching his head <
:idea:
Go up the elevator, climb out on the roof. Then lower myself down and cut the cable.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Buddy of mine just did this (Facebook links suck):

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92534.1073741828.1469485642&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## TrailGoat (Sep 6, 2016)

it would be better to mount the hooks in the ceiling rather than in the wall.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

TrailGoat said:


> It would be better to mount the hooks in the ceiling rather than in the wall.


How so?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Never mind, concept already posted.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

TrailGoat said:


> it would be better to mount the hooks in the ceiling rather than in the wall.


Depends. The ceiling of my garage is far too high. Probably 16ft at least. I'd have to climb a ladder or use hoists. And the walls are concrete block.



Mr Pig said:


> How so?


He's possibly thinking of a couple things - first, you can drill the pilot holes straight in instead of angled, and second, you get the bikes higher for more clearance underneath. But that's just my guess.


----------



## renegade44 (Jan 18, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> Simple hooks are better because you can stagger the hight and get more bikes in the same space.


I use two rows of rubbermaid fasttrack, and alternate handlebar up versus saddle up. I can get one bike about every 10''.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have two bikes in a garage that barely fits two cars, but it's pretty easy to fit everything with two of these: https://www.feedbacksports.com/shop/velo-hinge/


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

renegade44 said:


> I use two rows of rubbermaid fasttrack, and alternate handlebar up versus saddle up. I can get one bike about every 10''.


But if you stagger the hight of the hooks, you can hang all the bikes the right way up. Which is a LOT easier.


----------



## renegade44 (Jan 18, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> But if you stagger the hight of the hooks, you can hang all the bikes the right way up. Which is a LOT easier.


The two rows of fasttrack are staggered. I hang them in opposite directions, because that allows them to be packed tighter by avoiding interference between handlebars bars and frames. I also don't find it difficult to hang a bike upside down, so not sure why 'right way up' is "a LOT easier". The downward ones are closer to the ground, so very easy to hang.

Our Fleet by jon_baler, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

renegade44 said:


> I also don't find it difficult to hang a bike upside down, so not sure why 'right way up' is "a LOT easier".


I tried both and it is. I'll take a picture but I reckon my hooks are staggered a similar amount to yours. I hang all the bikes the right way up and the bars don't clash but i think my hooks are slightly further apart than yours.

Hanging the bikes the right way up is easier because you can flick the bike onto the back wheel, pull the brake to hold it while you find the balance then roll it into the wall. I tried hanging them upside-down and I thought it was a pain. You can't support the weight of the bike on the front wheel as it just flops over and the bars want to snag your legs all the time.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1125862


This technique is as bad as an Awesome Strap. Hanging your goods exposed to the elements. :nono:


----------



## renegade44 (Jan 18, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> I tried both and it is. I'll take a picture but I reckon my hooks are staggered a similar amount to yours. I hang all the bikes the right way up and the bars don't clash but i think my hooks are slightly further apart than yours.
> 
> Hanging the bikes the right way up is easier because you can flick the bike onto the back wheel, pull the brake to hold it while you find the balance then roll it into the wall. I tried hanging them upside-down and I thought it was a pain. You can't support the weight of the bike on the front wheel as it just flops over and the bars want to snag your legs all the time.


I'll agree it is easier if you are lifting them high up. However, since my lower rail puts the front tire just off the ground, it is pretty simple to lift them waist high. Just grab the frame near the saddle, and hook the rear tire. The handlebar stays low and out of the way. There is no way I would fit the same amount of bikes in the same space if I had them all pointing up.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

renegade44 said:


> There is no way I would fit the same amount of bikes in the same space if I had them all pointing up.


Maybe, but try it. I don't see how it would make a lot of difference. You certainly would stuggle to get any more in! ;0)


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mr Pig said:


> Maybe, but try it. I don't see how it would make a lot of difference. You certainly would stuggle to get any more in! ;0)


I like his stagger method better than most shops I've seen, where they put all the hooks at the same height and just flip the direction of the hang. Putting the upside-down bikes closer to the ground makes a ton of sense if you're going to hang them like this.


----------



## renegade44 (Jan 18, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> Maybe, but try it. I don't see how it would make a lot of difference. You certainly would stuggle to get any more in! ;0)


The handlebars wouldn't clear the adjacent frame/wheels. If you look closely at the photo, you can see the handlebars extend past the centerline of the adjacent bike.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

renegade44 said:


> The handlebars wouldn't clear the adjacent frame/wheels. If you look closely at the photo, you can see the handlebars extend past the centerline of the adjacent bike.


Yes, I noticed. My hooks are slightly further apart, I think, I'll have to look.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone have the KRADL hanger?
Seems like theres a spring in their that keeps the bike up using friction.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

G said:


> Anyone have the KRADL hanger?
> Seems like theres a spring in their that keeps the bike up using friction.


No, but here's a link. Imagine that.

https://www.kradlco.com/

"I spend more time riding now that I have a Kradl"

Ohhhh kayyyyyyy.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

Finch Platte said:


> No, but here's a link. Imagine that.
> 
> https://www.kradlco.com/
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty dumb.

I was wondering how to make one of those.


----------

